# F10 Disk w/ Enve SES 5.6 - Photos and Details



## davejunia (Nov 21, 2015)

F10 Disk frame - MyWay custom colour
Enve SES 5.6 - front 54mm, rear 63mm (w/ Chris King hubs)
Dura Ace 9170
Total weight with bottle cages (no bike computer) - 7.5kg

29 photos


----------



## tony_mm (Apr 5, 2016)

Which size is it?


----------



## davejunia (Nov 21, 2015)

tony_mm said:


> Which size is it?


Size: 51.5


----------



## tony_mm (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks good!!


----------

